

Stopping Big Media in the United States - 07041776

We The People are embroiled in wars on multiple fronts between an emerging and increasingly-draconian ruling class and the government they use as their enforcer. We're treated as cash cows to be milked for every dime, and when we try to hold on to what vestiges of freedom we have left, we're told to get down and OBEY.<p>We all know the multitude of heinous crimes perpetrated by Big Media for the sake of Big Profit. The conflict with Big Media is but _one_ of the battlefronts of the 21st-century Class War. The casualties of this conflict so far: elderly people forced to pay thousands in fines, college students forced into indentured servitude for life, and even people from the other side of the planet over whom our government has no lawful jurisdiction.<p>Perhaps more angering are the casualties of liberty: the First, Fourth and Fifth Amendments to the Constitution. Our right to freedoms of speech and self expression, our right to privacy, and our right to not self incriminate have all been victims of Big Media's profiteering quest for control.<p>In this war for personal liberty, we've been outgunned by dollars and lawyers, lobbyists and congressmen. The aforementioned individuals have lost their battles because We The People did not stand beside them.<p>For the sake of our future, that dynamic has to change. Now.<p>I started this thread to ask a simple question: what can We The People do, in united cause, to win this battle in the Great Class War? What can we do to get Big Media out of our lives once and for all?<p>This isn't about piracy - it's about _privacy_. This isn't about made-up theft from big corporations - it's about _human liberty_. However, if we are to win this conflict, if we are to preserve what liberty we have left, we must JOIN, or DIE.<p>What can we do? Could we pool our resources for a class action lawsuit against the RIAA and/or MPAA? How about against the United States Government itself, to force copyright laws to change?<p>I'm not an attorney - I'm a patriot. I ask this question in good faith of those who may have legal knowledge. I also ask for other options, whatever they may be, so we can finally begin to unite and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity.<p>Our FREEDOM - our God-given rights from the moment we took our first breaths - is being stripped away. The blood shed for that freedom has been greatly dishonored. The ideals that we hold as a nation have been thrown out the window and replaced with a sick, twisted Corpratist caste system where the 1% rule over the 99% with an iron fist wrapped in a velvet glove to ensure complacency. We've been victimized and assaulted. _America has been invaded by a hostile occupying force_.<p>Make no mistake: we are at war.<p>The question now is: What will we _do_ about it?
======
Executor
"God"-given rights? Lol.

